# Thermostat Sensitivity Is Poor!



## flyguy (Sep 2, 2010)

We bought as 25RSS this last year and were out camping about a month ago when it was pretty cold at night. Our thermostat is the remote one that you can pull off the wall. I noticed it seemed to really let the temperature vary quite a bit before it would come on. I realize a real tight sensitivity is not necessarily desireable, but it seems that it varies a lot. Any way to adjust that without installing a new thermostat and losing the remote capability?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The actual control is from the thermistor that is in the ceiling unit. Look for the little yellow bump sticking out of the ceiling unit, many times it gets pushed in because people think it is a button of some type. Make sure it is protruding from the ceiling cover by at least 1/8th inch and see if that improves the response.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you talking about the furnace thermostat or the A/C? I noticed mine had quite a bit of drift...set to 70F...the furnace would heat up to 70F then not kick on until it was 65F in the trailer. The A/C works the opposite, it turns on way too much. I've been wanting to change it out...I've never noticed a yellow thermistor anywhere.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

What I did was toss the $2 thermostat in the trailer with a programable setback thermostat from Home Depot. I chose a Hunter programable, but most any will do. Added an extra SPDT switch to let me still switch between high and low fan on the A/C. On the Hunter you can choose the temp swing it will allow before turning on/off the AC or furnace. In the summer I set it at+/- 1Degree. In the winter I set it at +/-2 degrees to keep the furnace from cycling as much. Main reason the furnace cycles easily is that Gilligan put one heat register in the kitchen area almost underneath the thermostat. Dumb!!! I replaced that register with one I can adjust the air volume, and at night put on one of those plastic register vents that directs air horizontally. Set the thermostat for 45 at night (lowest it will go) then set thermostat for 68F when we plan on getting up. Nice thing about the hunter is that it "learns" when to turn on the furnace or AC so the temp will be at the next set point at the proper time. For example if it is 45F in the trailer at night, and I set it for 68F at 8:00am, it will turn the furnace on about 7:30 to start warming up the trailer so it's 68F at 8:00am. If it 60F at night, furnace comes on about 7:50am. Oh, and I put a couple of 1" dia holes in the kitchen and bedroom floor registers to duct air into the underbelly, keeps everything warm when its below freezing.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dub said:


> Are you talking about the furnace thermostat or the A/C? I noticed mine had quite a bit of drift...set to 70F...the furnace would heat up to 70F then not kick on until it was 65F in the trailer. The A/C works the opposite, it turns on way too much. I've been wanting to change it out...I've never noticed a yellow thermistor anywhere.


On the units with a remote the AC and furnace are both controlled by the roof unit. Do you have an IR remote control for your AC and furnace?


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> On the units with a remote the AC and furnace are both controlled by the roof unit. Do you have an IR remote control for your AC and furnace?


Nope! You had me worried for a second, haven't seen that option yet.


----------



## flyguy (Sep 2, 2010)

Dub said:


> On the units with a remote the AC and furnace are both controlled by the roof unit. Do you have an IR remote control for your AC and furnace?


Nope! You had me worried for a second, haven't seen that option yet.
[/quote]

Actually we do have a remote unit that controls both the furnace and the AC. The yellow thermostat on the ac unit does stick out about an eighth of an inch. Just wondering if there was any way to adjust the nature of the thermostats?


----------

